# Kliche Mini Loud Noise & Squealing



## 3fita (Oct 19, 2020)

Built my Kliche Mini. Plugging it into an amp results in crazy loud noise and if I strum any strings, a screeching feedback noise. No idea what I've done wrong.

LED lights up normally. Pots are mounted on the back. How can I begin to troubleshoot? I have a multimeter.

IC1is 9V across its Pin 8 to Pin 4, IC2 has 25.5V across its Pin 8 to Pin 4.

VOL and TONE pots have 10kOhm between their pins 1 and 3. One gang of the GAIN has 100k and the other gang has 1.47k, which lines up with the schematic.

Solders on the back all look very good to me, I'm very experienced soldering.


----------



## Pimpoftheyear70 (Oct 20, 2020)

Post a pic of the solder side . 

I once soldered a resistor in a cap location and it produced a similar condition .


----------



## piapium (Oct 20, 2020)

Could be foot switch ???? that’s my motto.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 20, 2020)

The top side solder on your pots looks pretty cold. Let’s see the back.


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 20, 2020)

Make sure it's not your jacks like this one

https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/paragon-whistle-scream.4335/page-3

IC2 voltage looks high in the power section it shows 18v to pin 8 it could be over voltage causing oscillation there

Might run ok at 25v idk just seems strange with 9v in you're getting 25v from the charge pump check what your power adaptors putting out

I've had cheap unregulated 9v ones putting out as much as 14v and causing unwanted noise

Hence why I demo all my pedals using a battery, a quality adaptor and a cheap unfiltered unregulated adaptor made in a 3rd world shoe factory to show the difference in noise and stop them coming back saying this pedals noisy....

Aye is it?, well don't use that Ronco bronco adaptor then!


----------



## Chas Grant (Oct 20, 2020)

IC2 voltage is fine, Vref is +18V. Pin 4 is connected to -9V. The Klon was the first (and maybe the only) pedal to use all 3 voltages from the TC1044, +18V, 9V and -9V. Then the voltage divider derives Vref at 4.5V.


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 20, 2020)

Chas Grant said:


> IC2 voltage is fine, Vref is +18V. Pin 4 is connected to -9V. The Klon was the first (and maybe the only) pedal to use all 3 voltages from the TC1044, +18V, 9V and -9V. Then the voltage divider derives Vref at 4.5V.


Yeah I saw the VREF at the 27Ks prior to the 1044 for IC1 and noted the -9v reference IC2 pin 4 with +18v at pin 8 so thought maybe just maybe it's too much

But reading the electrosmash analysis I see that gives it 27v max headroom

Its defo an interesting circuit from the power section point of view


----------



## Chas Grant (Oct 20, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> Yeah I saw the VREF at the 27Ks prior to the 1044 for IC1 and noted the -9v reference IC2 pin 4 with +18v at pin 8 so thought maybe just maybe it's too much
> 
> But reading the electrosmash analysis I see that gives it 27v max headroom
> 
> Its defo an interesting circuit from the power section point of view



Oh Definitely an interesting circuit! The entire circuit is well engineered and it has a distinct sound. I built one a while ago, not really a sound I’m looking for though. It does sound great, and I respect how well engineered it is, it’s just not my style is all.


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 20, 2020)

Chas Grant said:


> Oh Definitely an interesting circuit! The entire circuit is well engineered and it has a distinct sound. I built one a while ago, not really a sound I’m looking for though. It does sound great, and I respect how well engineered it is, it’s just not my style is all.


Another one of those things mentioned previously Chas figuring out how to add negative and positive voltages does confuse me a tad 

Trying to work out if you take it from a reference point depending where that is and go positive it's different from going to negative if it's between the two 

But if you read negative to positive you get more positive 

Anyway thanks again I'll just forget the -9v and go with 9 + 18 = 27 less the diode voltage drop = 25.5 or thereabouts


----------



## Barry (Oct 20, 2020)

There sure is a lot of solder on this side of the board on some of those components, and a lot of cold looking joints, definitely need to see the other side


----------

